# Hat jemand damit Erfahrung (Echolot FC60)



## Rainerle1102 (11. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir gerne ein Echolot kaufen, da ich aber kein Boot besitze, möchte ich eines mit Funk zwischen Geber und Empfänger.
Habe dabei an folgendes gedacht:

Link: 
http://www.angler-store.de/product_info.php?products_id=9596&osCsid=4b322c5cd46a96a0d8cef082ef0fcd59

Hat jemand damit schon Erfahrungen gemacht oder gibt es ein anderes preisgünstiges welches zu empfehlen wäre ?

Wäre sehr dank für viele Infos !  

Rainerle


----------



## bennson (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hat jemand damit Erfahrung (Echolot FC60)*

würde mich auch interessieren !!


----------



## fischibald (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hat jemand damit Erfahrung (Echolot FC60)*

Hi,
habe mir bei Ebay dieses Gerät ersteigert, wenn das Wetter es zuläßt werde ich es am WE testen und dann kann ich ja berichten.


----------



## Angelspass (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hat jemand damit Erfahrung (Echolot FC60)*

#6 http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=138297&highlight=Echolot+FC60 #6


----------



## Fischsepp (23. November 2009)

*AW: Hat jemand damit Erfahrung (Echolot FC60)*

Hab das Teil.
Kann ich empfehlen. Ist echt in Ordnung für den Preis.


----------

